# Parent visa-Documents for proof of sole provider



## manivsm1 (Aug 13, 2008)

I am planning to relocate in Dubai. I am the only son for my dependent parents. For parent visa in the DNRD it is mentioned show proof that you are their sole provider and that there is no one to take care of them in your home country"

What documents DNRD normally refer as proof of sole provider.

vsm


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise that you get in contact with them and ask them to clarify anything that you do not understand. Rules in the UAE are quite sketchy and it is not uncommon to find a few variations of the same rules. The rules have also recently changed so DNRD would be the source of information (if they even know what the rules are!!!)

Good luck!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im not 100 % sure of documents needed. You may need to call them.
Have a look at أهلاً بكم في الموقع الرسمي لحكومة دبي
Click on English, the residents.
You will a link to info to sponsor parents.


----------



## manivsm1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sgilli3
I have made extensive search in website before my posting, but the documents required for proof of sole provider is not available. I have not yet shifted to Dubai, I don't hope DNRN to attend to the ISD queries calls.

If any body gone thorugh this process of parent visa out there for my help...

I guess any regular money trasnfer details from me to my parent for the past one year, or passport address of mine and my parents to be same.... Only friends gone through this parent visa can tell me ....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

manivsm1 said:


> Sgilli3
> I have made extensive search in website before my posting, but the documents required for proof of sole provider is not available. I have not yet shifted to Dubai, I don't hope DNRN to attend to the ISD queries calls.
> 
> If any body gone thorugh this process of parent visa out there for my help...
> ...


Looked at the website suggested by sgilli3 and here is an extract - there is a full list of the documents required to support your application listed there as well:

_Proof of relationship from your embassy/consulate attesting both relationship and that you are sole provider for your parent/s_

That should clarify things. It looks like you just need birth certifcates and a letter from your consulate as proof! The documents you have mentioned would also be useful. Why not speak to your consulate as well; I'm sure that they dealt with similar cases before. I think that if you really want your parents to live with you in Dubai, you need to get on the phone and start making a few phone calls. By the way, it is the DNRD that will issue the visa hence they will be able to advise you further. You won't know for sure how the process works until you start making those phone calls. Perseverance and patience always pays off in the end.


----------



## manivsm1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope letter from the consulate backed by my sworn affidavit should be OK.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Good luck with it all, hope it goes smoothly


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Good luck with it all, hope it goes smoothly


Ditto! The law in Dubai is often unclear and can make you worry endlessly but hopefully things will be fine and you will have your parents with you soon.


----------

